# Laptop -> 2000€



## Flenor Eldar (27. November 2009)

sers,

ich such nen Laptop für ca. 2000€... mit Blue Ray und Full HD Display, 17" groß... hab einen one.de in aussicht: KLICK
Taugt der was oder gibts wo anders bessere angebote für den preis?

Gruß F.E.


----------



## rebel4life (27. November 2009)

Allein schon wegen der Verarbeitung kann ich nur von One abraten.

Lenovo, Dell oder Compaq.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (27. November 2009)

Die GTX280M ist eine ziemliche Krüppel Graka, gerademal auf dem niveau ner 9800GT, da ist ne HD4850 Mobile um Welten besser!!!

Die Verarbeitung ist wie schon erwähnt nicht die beste, und für den Preis bekommst du im Preisvergleich bei weitem besseres!!!

Der Rest ist ganz ok. aber sieh dich lieber woanders um,
da gibt es besseres für weniger!

Okay, soo schlecht ist die Graka nicht, besonders gut schneidet sie im Vergleich zu der HD4850 Mobile allerdings nicht ab!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. November 2009)

wo soll ich mich denn umschauen? Oder stellt mir am besten gleich angebote rein...


----------



## Jakob (27. November 2009)

hab ein MSI GT725 für 1200 bekommen und bin super zufrieden. mein P9500 läuft super mit 3,15Ghz und die Graka geht auch super.
kann es nur empfehlen.
gibt es glaube ich auch schon mit i7 heist imo GT740.
Ich kann alle spiele auf maximum zocken außer natürlich solche wie crysis aber wer kann das schon. 

Über leg es dir gut ein so teures notebook zu kaufen. ich dachte erst das wäre das beste aber im nachhinein wäre ich wahrscheinlich mit einem kleinen notebook oder netbook und einem dektop pc besser gekommen. sagen wir mal 500€ für notebook dann bleiben dir noch 1500€ damit kannst du was wirklich gutes zusammenbauen. dazu hast du noch den vorteil problemlos aufrüsten zu können und dir ganz individuell alles oder nur dass was du wirklich brauchst zu holen.

Da ich mal davon ausgehe dass du es hauptsächlich zum spielen benutzt hast du aber den nachteil dass fast alle notebooks dieser preis und leistungsklasse um die 5kg wiegen, schrecklich laut sind, extrem warm werden und fett sind bzw. hässlich aussehen.
da gibt es nur wenige ausnahmen. das GT725 z.B. flüsterleise - bloß auf höchstleistung leichtes rauschen(stört aber nicht).
wiegt zwar 4 kg aber ist sehr dünn und sieht in der aluminiumversion einfach nur geil aus.
Der Display ist zwar aus Sicht der Helligkeit nnicht optimal, aber man gewöhnt sich dran und wenn man nicht draußen in der sonne zockt dann ist es auch kein problem. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen, viel glück.


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> wo soll ich mich denn umschauen? Oder stellt mir am besten gleich angebote rein...



Schau mal hier:

Notebook und Laptop Vergleiche auf notebookjournal.de 
Notebooks Tests, Tipps und News rund um Laptops auf notebookjournal.de

oder hier:

Notebookcheck: Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News

oder hier:

Notebook Test, Preisvergleich, Notebooks günstig

@Amlug_celebren



> Die GTX280M ist eine ziemliche Krüppel Graka, gerademal auf dem niveau ner 9800GT, da ist ne HD4850 Mobile um Welten besser!!!


Woher hast Du denn das  , in allen Tests schneidet die GTX280M besser ab 

Schau mal z.B. hier:
Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste


----------



## Jakob (27. November 2009)

er meint wahrscheinlich eine desktop 9800gt schlägt eine notebook 280m gtx


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*



Jakob schrieb:


> er meint wahrscheinlich eine desktop 9800gt schlägt eine notebook 280m gtx



Ach so, hatte ich so nicht verstanden, da es ja um ein Notebook geht. Wozu Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen


----------



## Ratty0815 (28. November 2009)

Evtl. könnte man noch Notebook, Notebooks, Laptops, mobile Lsungen - BullMan GoMobile, HighEnd Qualitt mit 36 Monaten BullMan Garantie erwähnen 

So Long...


----------



## rabit (28. November 2009)

Die Dell-Alienware M17X  sollen gut sein.
Unbedingt anschauen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Die Dell-Alienware M17X  sollen gut sein.
> Unbedingt anschauen



nach Ailenware hatte ich auch schon geguckt aber die sind im P/L Verhältnis i-wie zu Teuer...
Vor allem wegn der GTX260 die drinnen ist... Kannste ja eign vergessen für den Preis...

Wie gut wäre denn eine HD4870?


----------



## rabit (28. November 2009)

Vorschlag 1
Notebooks Belinea X15 SLI *QUAD-CORE* *18,4"* - *FULL HD*
Vorsclag 2
Notebooks Belinea gaming.book 3086 Quad Core Q9000
Was sagst Du zu denen?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (28. November 2009)

mattinator schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> 
> @Amlug_celebren
> ...



Ich habe das schon gesehen, ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das sie so schlecht wäre, der Name ist nur einfach sowas von unpassend!


----------



## ewrtzu (28. November 2009)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Notebook sein muss.
Ein Rechner hat die dreifache Leistung für den gleichen Preis und vom gesparten kannst du dir ein mobiles Notebook kaufen, dass solide verarbeitet ist, eine lange Akkulaufzeit besitzt und ein tolles Display hat.

MFG


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Vorschlag 1
> Notebooks Belinea X15 SLI *QUAD-CORE* *18,4"* - *FULL HD*
> Vorsclag 2
> Notebooks Belinea gaming.book 3086 Quad Core Q9000
> Was sagst Du zu denen?



Ich nehnm den ersten, wenn du die hälfte zahlst...

Der für 1699€ wäre in Ordnung... aber der hat wieder ne GTX280...



ewrtzu schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Notebook sein muss.
> Ein Rechner hat die dreifache Leistung für den gleichen Preis und vom gesparten kannst du dir ein mobiles Notebook kaufen, dass solide verarbeitet ist, eine lange Akkulaufzeit besitzt und ein tolles Display hat.
> 
> MFG



Würde man ein Notebook suchen, wenn es keins sein müsste?????
Nur so nebenbei, nen normalen PC kauf ich mir im Januar...


----------



## smily (28. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*

Also wenn du dir eh einen stationären Rechner leistest würde ich eher ein Netbook oder für deine Preisklasse ein Sub-Notebook einer geringeren Preisklasse empfehlen.

Ich habe mir jetzt den Acer Aspire 3810TG-944G32N UMTS geleistet. Super mobil, für die Leistung ein geringer Preis und voll Spiele tauglich bis Generation Crysis 1. (Einziger wirklicher Nachteil: Verpspiegeltes Display mit schlechtem vertikalem Blickwinkel)

Wenn du mit der geringen Spieleleistung leben kannst und es wirklich mobil sein sollte kann ich den Rechner nur empfehlen.

Am günstigsten gesehen bei:

850 € silicon-computer.de (geizhals.cc)
760 € wim-store.de (google Shoping)
870 € t-online-shop.de (günstigster Anbieter mit kostenloser Finanzierung)

Edit: Das gesparte Geld würde ich dann in eine UMTS-Flaterate investieren. 

Edit2: Du bekommst bei Dell die gleiche Leistung für 2000 €, dann nimm den. 

Das Problem ist, du hast nicht spezifiziert was du mit dem Rechner machen möchtest. Schlepst du ihn viel mit dir herum (so wie ich) oder steht er mehr rum (z.B. eher für LAN und/oder Ferienwohnung gedacht)


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. November 2009)

Nein ich will eins für 2000 ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2009)

Lenovo IBM ThinkPad W500, Core 2 Duo T9800 2.93GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.4" (NRB3VGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. November 2009)

Mit welcher Desktop GPU ist diese dann vergleichbar?

Bzw. suche ich eins mit Blue Ray und Full HD Display... 17"


----------



## Excavated (28. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Mit welcher Desktop GPU ist diese dann vergleichbar?



Die GTX280M ist im Grunde eine GTS250/9800GTX+ aus dem Desktopbereich.

Was hälst du denn vom mySN XMG7.c 17,3"? Das kannst du dir passend konfigurieren; mit 4GB Ram, 640GB HDD, Win 7 Home x64 und BluRay-LW/DVD-Brenner komme ich auf 1889,00€ (versand kostenfrei bei Vorkasse).


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. November 2009)

Excavated schrieb:


> Die GTX280M ist im Grunde eine GTS250/9800GTX+ aus dem Desktopbereich.
> 
> Was hälst du denn vom mySN XMG7.c 17,3"? Das kannst du dir passend konfigurieren; mit 4GB Ram, 640GB HDD, Win 7 Home x64 und BluRay-LW/DVD-Brenner komme ich auf 1889,00€ (versand kostenfrei bei Vorkasse).



Ich weiß doch... man ich mein doch die von dem Link...

Das ist schon wieder einer mir ner 280...


----------



## Excavated (28. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch... man ich mein doch die von dem Link...
> 
> Das ist schon wieder einer mir ner 280...



1) Achso, die FireGl...das ist ne HD3650m mit OpenGL-Fokus (Workstation-Grafikkarte) Notebookcheck
2) Hast du was persönliches gegen die gtx280m? Sie ist momentan unter den Single-GPU-Laptop-Grafikkarten die leistungsfähigste. Notebookcheck

Und Notebookcheck ist ziemlich vetrauenswürdig.


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2009)

Das W500 gibt es auch direkt mit ner 3650.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. November 2009)

Nein ich habe nichts gegen sie aber wegn dem halt:


> Die GTX280M ist eine ziemliche Krüppel Graka, gerademal auf dem niveau ner 9800GT, da ist ne HD4850 Mobile um Welten besser!!!


----------



## Excavated (28. November 2009)

Da hat einer eine Desktop-Grafikkarte mit einer Notebook.Grafikkarte verglichen, na und? Man kann beides nicht miteinander vergleichen, oder willst du eine Grafikkare im Notebook, die die Akkulaufzeit auf 5 Minuten begrenzt?
Und wenn du dir das Ranking bei Notebookcheck mal anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass eine HD4850M ca. 20% langsamer ist als die GTX280M. Gut, es sind nur synthetische Benchmarks...
Aber finde mal einen Hersteller der die HD48XXM anbietet...


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> nach Ailenware hatte ich auch schon geguckt aber die sind im P/L Verhältnis i-wie zu Teuer...
> Vor allem wegn der GTX260 die drinnen ist... Kannste ja eign vergessen für den Preis...



Suche mal nach DELL und Gutschein, da kannst Du eingiges sparen:
dell gutschein - Google-Suche

Ist bei DELL sehr von Zeitpunkt und Konfiguration abhängig. Momentan ist das Alienware M17x incl. 5% Rabett und Versand mit Standard-Konfiguration (4.096 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 2.048], Intel® Core™2 Quad Q9000 (2,00 GHz, 1.066 MHz FSB, 6 MB L2-Cache)) + Eine ATI® GDDR3 Mobility™ Radeon™ HD 4870 mit 1 GB + 320-GB-Festplatte (7.200 1/min) mit Free-Fall-Sensor für knapp unter 2000 € zu bekommen.

Allerdings würde ich momentan mehr auf die Intel Core i7 mobile Prozessoren setzen, wodurch das Alienware M17x wieder rausfällt.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. November 2009)

Excavated schrieb:


> Da hat einer eine Desktop-Grafikkarte mit einer Notebook.Grafikkarte verglichen, na und? Man kann beides nicht miteinander vergleichen, oder willst du eine Grafikkare im Notebook, die die Akkulaufzeit auf 5 Minuten begrenzt?
> Und wenn du dir das Ranking bei Notebookcheck mal anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass eine HD4850M ca. 20% langsamer ist als die GTX280M. Gut, es sind nur synthetische Benchmarks...
> Aber finde mal einen Hersteller der die HD48XXM anbietet...



Erm nur zur Info, da steht HD Mobile 4850, aber egal...



mattinator schrieb:


> Suche mal nach DELL und Gutschein, da kannst Du eingiges sparen:
> dell gutschein - Google-Suche
> 
> Ist bei DELL sehr von Zeitpunkt und Konfiguration abhängig. Momentan ist das Alienware M17x incl. 5% Rabett und Versand mit Standard-Konfiguration (4.096 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 2.048], Intel® Core™2 Quad Q9000 (2,00 GHz, 1.066 MHz FSB, 6 MB L2-Cache)) + Eine ATI® GDDR3 Mobility™ Radeon™ HD 4870 mit 1 GB + 320-GB-Festplatte (7.200 1/min) mit Free-Fall-Sensor für knapp unter 2000 € zu bekommen.
> ...



Naja ich tendiere eher weniger zu Dell... vor allem sind die Versandpreise auch nich ohne...



Die Mobility HD 4870 ist ja nicht besser als ne GTX260M oder?


----------



## Excavated (29. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Erm nur zur Info, da steht HD Mobile 4850, aber egal...



Möchte ich noch mal kurz aufgreifen: In besagtem Post wird zuerst die GTX280M mit einer Desktop-9800GT verglichen, was von der Leistung her auch stimmt. Anschließend wird behauptet, dass die HD4850 Mobile (auch als HD4850*M* bekannt) schneller sein soll, was laut Notebookcheck nicht stimmt. Mehr hab ich dir nicht mitteilen wollen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. November 2009)

Excavated schrieb:


> Möchte ich noch mal kurz aufgreifen: In besagtem Post wird zuerst die GTX280M mit einer Desktop-9800GT verglichen, was von der Leistung her auch stimmt. Anschließend wird behauptet, dass die HD4850 Mobile (auch als HD4850*M* bekannt) schneller sein soll, was laut Notebookcheck nicht stimmt. Mehr hab ich dir nicht mitteilen wollen.



Die verlgeichung habe ich vor meinem Thread schon gekannt... also ist es Ok bzw. empfelnswert wenn ich eine GTX280M nehme...

Aber wo und welchen Laptop soll ich dann kaufen?


----------



## mattinator (30. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Aber wo und welchen Laptop soll ich dann kaufen?



Hatte oben schon mal auf den Vergleich hingewiesen Notebook und Laptop Vergleiche auf notebookjournal.de.

Wenn Du die Seite etwas herunterblätterst kommen die *TOP 10 Gaming-Notebooks ab 17"*. Über die Bilder sind die recht ausführlichen Tests verlinkt. Da sollte doch einer für Dich dabei sein, oder 

Wie wärs mit dem zweitplazierten DevilTech Fragbook DTX (Clevo W870CU) ? Wenn Du mit der Lüfterlautstärke und der geringen "Mobilität" kein Problem hast, ist das sicher keine schlechte Wahl *und passt wohl auch in Dein Budget*. Hier der Auszug mit Komponenten und Preis aus dem Test:
*
Ausstattung:*
- 17,3 Zoll *FullHD* Display (max. 1920 x 1080 Pixel)
- Intel Core i7 *820QM* Prozessor (1,73 - 3,06 GHz)
- Nvidia GeForce *GTX 280M* Grafikkarte (1 GByte GDDR3 VRAM)
- *4 GByte DDR3* Arbeitsspeicher (max. 8 GByte)
- 320 GByte Festplatte (7.200 U/min)
- HDMI, WLAN mit n-Draft, Bluetooth, Firewire
- Preis: ab *1.957 Euro* ohne OS


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. November 2009)

Gut, das einzige das mir wirklich zusaget ist das Fragbook. Aber da steht niergendswo was von Blu Ray... naja is auch nicht so wichtig, wo kann ich es denn kaufen/konfigurieren?



> Was hälst du denn vom mySN XMG7.c 17,3"? Das kannst du dir passend konfigurieren; mit 4GB Ram, 640GB HDD, Win 7 Home x64 und BluRay-LW/DVD-Brenner komme ich auf 1889,00€ (versand kostenfrei bei Vorkasse).



Das hier wäre dann aber auch ne super alternative...
Sagt mir auch ziemlich zu...

Welches würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## mattinator (30. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Gut, das einzige das mir wirklich zusaget ist das Fragbook. Aber da steht niergendswo was von Blu Ray... naja is auch nicht so wichtig, wo kann ich es denn kaufen/konfigurieren?



Das Fragbook kannst Du auch direkt auf der Herstellerseite konfigurieren und kaufen. Da gibt's für 119 € mehr einen DVD-Brenner / BR-Leser oder für 299 € mehr einen DVD- / BR-Brenner. Das wären mit der von notebookjournal.de getesteten Konfiguration insgesamt 2090 € (BR-Leser) oder 2270 € (BR-Brenner). Ggf. kommen noch mind. 89 € für Windows 7 Home Premium dazu, fallst Du ein Windows OS brauchst. Für mehr Euronen kannst Du noch hochwertigere Komponenten (größere oder SSD-HD, CPU etc.) wählen.

DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Fragbook DTX #

Ich finde es wirklich ganz gut, ist im Test nicht zu Unrecht auf Rang 2 und bietet gegenüber den getesteten Modellen von mySN den Vorteil der aktuellen CPU-Architektur


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. November 2009)

Also wenn ich ich ihn so Konfigurier wie ich ihn haben möchte, komm ich auf stolze 1965€ das wäre suuuper...
Wieviel zahlt man denn da versand? Da steht ja nix...


----------



## mattinator (30. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*

Hmm, finde ich auch ein bisschen komisch.  Normalerweise wird es in den AGB oder auf den Info-Seiten irgendwo ausgewiesen. Habe mal kurz einen Kauf bis vor die Bestellung ohne Registrierung durchgespielt, da steht dann

Der Versand erfolgt mit:                                                                                                                                                                     Deutschland UPS, DHL                                                                                                                       Kosten: 14,90 €                               

War zwar für den Test nicht ganz Deine Wunsch-Konfiguration, aber das sollte sich dann nicht mehr unterscheiden. Naja, ginge auch preiswerter, sollte jedoch bei dem Preis nicht das Problem sein, oder ? 
Ich würde bei den Komponenten vielleicht noch die Garantie-Verlängerung auf drei Jahre dazu nehmen. Denke doch, das Notebook sollte für die nächsten drei Jahre ausreichen, da sind glaub ich die 150  € eine sinnvolle Investition.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. November 2009)

Ok danke... Mehr als 1,5 - 2 Jahre werde ich es nicht behalten, da kommt dann was aktuelles her... Nochmal Danke für die tolle unterstützung usw... Werde es dann nach meinen vorstellungen nehmen...


----------



## mattinator (30. November 2009)

*AW: Laptop -> 2000€*

Na dann viel Spaß. Kannst ja vielleicht später mal ein kurzen persönlichen Erfahrungsbericht einstellen, wenn Du bei dem tollen "Gerät" neben dem Spielen noch Zeit findest.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (1. Dezember 2009)

Hehe mach ich dann auf jedenfall...
Muss aber no en bissel warten mit kaufen, bin grad voll im Umzugs bzw noch Wohnungssuch stress...


----------

